# Yup, it's a zoo walk



## robbins.photo (Jul 19, 2014)

Spent some time at my happy place this morning - the place was packed but still managed to come away with a few shots I liked.  



20140720 s200 189 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140720 s200 028 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140720 s200 220 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140720 n50 080 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

And just to avoid any unexpected contact with a cast iron skillet, a couple of kitty pics:



20140720 n50 038 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140720 n50 030 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140720 s200 008 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 19, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Spent some time at my happy place this morning - the place was packed but still managed to come away with a few shots I liked.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/omm97w20140720 s200 189 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> ...



That's a Wiiiild set of photos there, Robbins. ;-) love them as always!


----------



## snerd (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice! Can't wait til I'm able to get up to the OKC zoo. Perhaps in the fall.


----------



## baturn (Jul 19, 2014)

Excellent set!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 20, 2014)

Another great set. I love the mountain lion and the first shot of the gorilla makes me want to hug the poor thing, he looks so sad.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2014)

Those animals must be fed up of seeing you


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 20, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Those animals must be fed up of seeing you



I guess that's possible.  Honestly I never much worried about it, see I had to do get some sort of a hobby going and after looking over some various options I decided photography/trips to the zoo would be a good one to get involved in - and so far you know it's worked out great.  I get a lot of good exercise, really enjoy my time there and I'm doing something at least somewhat constructive with my time.

One of the alternatives I looked at was internet troll, where you sit around all day and post snark on message forums in a vain and pathetic attempt to get a rise out of people.  I gave that one some thought, realized what sad and sorry existence that must be that the highlight of your day would be making some childish attempt to irritate someone would never done you any harm whatsoever, and took a pass on it.

So, bought myself a zoo membership instead.  Best 80 bucks I ever spent really.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I guess that's possible.  Honestly I never much worried about it, see I had to do get some sort of a hobby going and after looking over some various options I decided photography/trips to the zoo would be a good one to get involved in - and so far you know it's worked out great.  I get a lot of good exercise, really enjoy my time there and I'm doing something at least somewhat constructive with my time.
> 
> One of the alternatives I looked at was internet troll, where you sit around all day and post snark on message forums in a vain and pathetic attempt to get a rise out of people.  I gave that one some thought, realized what sad and sorry existence that must be that the highlight of your day would be making some childish attempt to irritate someone would never done you any harm whatsoever, and took a pass on it.
> 
> So, bought myself a zoo membership instead.  Best 80 bucks I ever spent really.



No I went out a did 2 hobbies motorbiking and photography then came home and got the chemicals out


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 20, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Those animals must be fed up of seeing you



Kinda the same way we feel about you , Gary? :giggle: ;-)


----------



## pjaye (Jul 20, 2014)

But I like my cast iron skillet!

Great shots , love the first gorilla.  The cougar is gorgeous!


----------



## BillM (Jul 20, 2014)

These are real nice, i just had a great idea, maybe sometime you could take a walk at a zoo and take some pictures  :greenpbl:


----------



## gsgary (Jul 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> These are real nice, i just had a great idea, maybe sometime you could take a walk at a zoo and take some pictures  :greenpbl:



Me ? No chance I like to put a bit of effort into my photography if I shot wildlife it would be wildlife


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> These are real nice, i just had a great idea, maybe sometime you could take a walk at a zoo and take some pictures  :greenpbl:


Good lord bill, you are a genius!  Why didn't anyone ever think of that before!  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 21, 2014)

gsgary said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > These are real nice, i just had a great idea, maybe sometime you could take a walk at a zoo and take some pictures  :greenpbl:
> ...


I dunno gary, the only thing you seem to put any effort into at all is starting meaningless flame wars here on TPF.

Maybe time for a new hobby, perhaps crochet.  You could knit yourself some nice lens cozys.

I mean seriously, every time you start this silliness you do so in a thread that has the word zoo in the title.  It's not like you we're tricked or didn't know what to expect, and as amusing as it is I have to admit it's starting to get old.


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Jul 21, 2014)

Excellent set!


----------



## photoguy99 (Jul 21, 2014)

So now you're against derailing?

Don't worry lil camper, I'm sure you'll post another zoo walk thread.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Spent some time at my happy place this morning - the place was packed but still managed to come away with a few shots I liked.




HA! The place was a ZOO?!?!?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 21, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Spent some time at my happy place this morning - the place was packed but still managed to come away with a few shots I liked.
> ...




Wait for it, wait for it.. 

Rotflmao...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 21, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> So now you're against derailing?
> 
> Don't worry lil camper, I'm sure you'll post another zoo walk thread.



Ok, well I don't normally derail though I will occasionally use humor to defuse - you might also want to check your facts, or rather total lack of them, since I never said a word about gary "derailing" anything, merely mentioned that the title of the post made it abundantly clear that the pictures inside were taken at a zoo.

As a result he could have easily avoided them if they were not his cup of tea - but he came in here obviously spoiling for a fight, just as you did.  Frankly I'm not interested.  I have much more important things to do - such as wash my hair and then reorganize my sock drawer.


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 21, 2014)

My DIL also told me recently that she bought a two year membership to the Melbourne Zoo which included of course the other zoos around the whole of Melbourne. Maybe she wants to introduce my grandchild to animals. Her first word ever spoken is Duck. And everything since then are ducks...just to differentiate others, she will have probably know by now that ducks are different from giraffe, for instance. Anyway, I love the sleeping lion and the cougar shots.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 21, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> My DIL also told me recently that she bought a two year membership to the Melbourne Zoo which included of course the other zoos around the whole of Melbourne. Maybe she wants to introduce my grandchild to animals. Her first word ever spoken is Duck. And everything since then are ducks...just to differentiate others, she will have probably know by now that ducks are different from giraffe, for instance. Anyway, I love the sleeping lion and the cougar shots.



Ok, ya.. that's adorable.  Lol.  Glad you liked the shots, I'm actually shooting a company event on Friday but with luck will get back to the zoo this weekend, will also most likely head out to the lake though at the moment at least it's a little hot here so a lot of the waterfowl I normally encounter have gotten fairly scarce.


----------



## BillM (Jul 21, 2014)

Speaking for myself I click on threads with Zoo in the title TWICE, just to make sure i get in :greenpbl:


----------



## imprezzyou (Jul 24, 2014)

nice pics, shame to see animals in captivity...

sleeping tiger**


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 24, 2014)

imprezzyou said:


> nice pics, shame to see animals in captivity...
> 
> sleeping tiger**



Thanks, glad you liked them.  A little curious though, when you saw the word "Zoo" in the title were you expecting them not to be?  I must admit that is really starting to baffle me.. rotfl


----------



## dolina (Jul 24, 2014)

I lke the images guys.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 24, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> imprezzyou said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics, shame to see animals in captivity...
> ...



You trickster you!  

 I think it was mentioned on a different thread, but many folks don't realize how beneficial and sometimes crucial captivity is to many animals.  Zoos, rescue centers, rehab centers etc. are extremely important.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 24, 2014)

dolina said:


> I lke the images guys.



Thanks Dolina, with any luck I'll get a few more to post this weekend.  Shooting a company event Friday but hoping to hit the zoo and maybe the lake Saturday and Sunday.



JacaRanda said:


> You trickster you!
> 
> I think it was mentioned on a different thread, but many folks don't realize how beneficial and sometimes crucial captivity is to many animals.  Zoos, rescue centers, rehab centers etc. are extremely important.



I'm really starting to wonder just what sort of an uproar I might be able to start if I "forgot" to put Zoo in the title somewhere.  rotfl


----------



## pjaye (Jul 24, 2014)

=^..^=      just saying.


----------



## imprezzyou (Jul 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> imprezzyou said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics, shame to see animals in captivity...
> ...



no i was not expecting to see animals in the wild when i saw the word "zoo"... you don't need to be baffled i am not getting at you. but im just generally stating it sucks to see these magnificent animals captive.


----------



## imprezzyou (Jul 29, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > imprezzyou said:
> ...



i understand most help....but really at the end of the day, humans probably put the animals into those spots were they needed help or were going instinct and for us to try and save them, these animals aren't suppose to be captive. if they are hurt and needed rescue ok its nice for humans to do so, but that's not really how nature intended to be. "survival of the fittest" dont get me wrong there are great people out there always trying to help wild life and its wonderful...but at the same time WE put them there to begin with. I guess were trying to fix our mistakes or some people who actually care.


----------



## imprezzyou (Jul 29, 2014)

lmao watch this clip of comedian Kat Williams.... and maybe you can get a little gist of what im talking about


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

imprezzyou said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Well if we lived in a perfect world in harmony with nature I guess that would be one thing, but since we don't I have to just make the best of the reality in which I do dwell.

On the upside though I'll continue the practice of designating the threads by putting the word zoo in the title, and that way anyone who doesn't want to see them can easily avoid them.


----------



## alv (Jul 29, 2014)

the lion, just got it all right ,keep going al


----------



## imprezzyou (Jul 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> imprezzyou said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...




ill click regardless, im here to learn, see what type of photos people take. i said i liked your photos and made statement not regarding your title or anything. just a general statement....wasn't getting at you at all...keep up the good work.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

imprezzyou said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > imprezzyou said:
> ...



No worries, glad you liked the photos, and I didn't really take the statement as being hostile or anything.


----------



## BillM (Jul 29, 2014)

I think it only fair that you start offering people their clicks back if they don't like the show, after all they did pay the cover charge  :waiting:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

BillM said:


> I think it only fair that you start offering people their clicks back if they don't like the show, after all they did pay the cover charge  :waiting:



You know I'm all for that idea.. you know, provided I get to decide where to stick the clicks.. 

rotflmao


----------



## Britanica (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww the kitties 
I use to love going to the zoo just to take pictures. I should get back onto that. It is the easiest way to get close to wildlife without having to leave the state or country haha


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 30, 2014)

Britanica said:


> Aww the kitties
> I use to love going to the zoo just to take pictures. I should get back onto that. It is the easiest way to get close to wildlife without having to leave the state or country haha


Well that and the signs they have that point and say "this way for kitties" sure do come in handy.  Lol


----------



## Britanica (Jul 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Britanica said:
> 
> 
> > Aww the kitties
> ...



This is true! LOL 

...But *sigh* I still get lost. I just walk around aimlessly till I find the ones I am looking for. haha


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well if we lived in a perfect world in harmony with nature I guess that would be one thing, but since we don't I have to just make the best of the reality in which I do dwell.
> 
> On the upside though I'll continue the practice of designating the threads by putting the word zoo in the title, and that way anyone who doesn't want to see them can easily avoid them.



That was probably a dig at me, next time I see zoo in the title I'll think beginners


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 30, 2014)

imprezzyou said:


> if they are hurt and needed  rescue ok its nice for humans to do so, but that's not really how  nature intended to be. "survival of the fittest"..I  guess were trying to fix our mistakes or some people who actually  care.


Very true, but the problem starts when you bring claws  to a gun fight. I am an avid follower of the wildlife conservation  happenings around the globe, and I am stunned and shocked by what I see  and read everyday. I am anti-everything that hurts wildlife in any form (not the anti non-veg kind),  but Zoos really are essential to wildlife conservation. Now this is a  sensitive topic, and I don't want to open the Pandora's box here, but we aren't really fixing our mistakes(mostly), we are fixing theirs; And no, we aren't the same people.  
I do realize your intentions are good.. 



gsgary said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > These are real nice, i just  had a great idea, maybe sometime you could take a walk at a zoo and  take some pictures  :greenpbl:
> ...


Umm.. not to make this any more awkward, but I really don't think he meant you! :raisedbrow:


gsgary said:


> That was probably a dig at me, next time I see zoo in the title I'll think beginners


You  do that sir, and please do the same when you see one of my threads too.  More often than not, I post zoo stuff in this part of the forum, and I don't even mention zoo in the thread title. What can I say, I  like to live dangerously! :greenpbl:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 30, 2014)

All awesome clicks again, I love all three of the Gorilla shots, the first one seems to be playing hide &  seek, doing Yoga in the second pic and the Zombie-Vampire look in the  third one..



Dagwood56 said:


> Another great set. I love the mountain lion and the first shot of the gorilla makes me want to hug the poor thing, he looks so sad.


Maybe the first one Carol, I'm not going anywhere near the third one


----------



## BillM (Jul 30, 2014)

Helpful tip for you Raj, the Ignore List works great :thumbup:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 30, 2014)

BillM said:


> Helpful tip for you Raj, the Ignore List works great :thumbup:



Oh come on now Bill, where's the fun in that


----------



## BillM (Jul 31, 2014)

I just find it sad that some people will try to diminish what someone else loves to feel better about themselves. 99% of the members on this forum are good natured people who try to encourage and assist other members as they share the same love for this hobby, no matter which form of it they choose to practice. I have no need to hear from the other 1%.


----------

